# do you have any tips on making a wedding cake



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been asked to make a 3 tier wedding cake for my son and future daughter in laws wedding 
I have agreed, but am really worried about such a responsibility,as I have never attempted anything quite this important before
do you have any top tips


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you knitting one or making one to eat.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

lesley T said:


> I have been asked to make a 3 tier wedding cake for my son and future daughter in laws wedding
> I have agreed, but am really worried about such a responsibility,as I have never attempted anything quite this important before
> do you have any top tips


Allow yourself some practice time! It's not difficult, just time consuming.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Simple is best, and get good pans. Do at least two practice cakes, and use a lazy susan to ice it. Practice how the cake will be transported, very important step. If needed, consider icing it on site where the reception is held. Lots of logistics to work out as well as making the cake! Who will be responsible for the knife to cut the cake? Hope this helps a bit. I made the cake for our son's wedding last year, lots of work but well worth the memories!


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Make sure you use dowels through all 3 layers before icing to prevent the layers from sliding.

Visit a local cake/candy supplier for classes, ideas and supplies.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Let a pro do it.


lesley T said:


> I have been asked to make a 3 tier wedding cake for my son and future daughter in laws wedding
> I have agreed, but am really worried about such a responsibility,as I have never attempted anything quite this important before
> do you have any top tips


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Depending on the reception location, where will the cake be stored until the time to cut it? Who will bring it out, do you need to do that or will the reception staff manage it? Just a few things to think about but will help make the process go smoothly. I had not thought of storage during the dinner but thankfully there was room in the facilities large fridge.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

All great tips. The transportation is the worst part. If possible, assemble and decorate at the location. Save yourself the stress, and possible heart attack.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, thank you all for your quick replies, I know this is going to be stressful but i would really like to do this. 
The main problem I think I will have is taking it 200 miles to the reception, I thought I might be able to ice each individual cake then build it at the reception.
do you think that would possible?


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

You have my blessing, 200 miles is a long way. You can do it, I'm sure you can. But make a practice trial run, say 30 miles or so. You have a wonderful heart.

Janallyn


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Thats kind of you thanks


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

200 miles is a long way to transport a cake. Have you ever watched Cake Boss and see what has happened to professionals? Suggestion: call a bakery!!!! No matter how much you want to do this, why stress yourself before such a happy event? Stress will show on your face and you will be taking pictures. Be kind to yourself and call a professional.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you will do OK if you put each layer in it's own box, use dowels between layers, and decorate at the location. You can do it! I did my own many years ago. I was very proud of it and you will be too. Something to show your grandkids.

Oh, I forgot, I put a thin layer of icing, let it dry, then put the final coat before decorating.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you know of a good way to pack the cake so they don't move around in the box during transportation?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I would go to the bakery of your local grocery store and ask to buy the plastic cake boxes with covers that they use on their cakes. I have gotten them from our Fry's (Kroger) and they are not expensive.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank you that is a good idea.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

lesley T said:


> Do you know of a good way to pack the cake so they don't move around in the box during transportation?


In the kitchenware sections of stores, you can buy rubberized shelving liner. Usually comes a roll, but can be easily cut. If you put a square in a box, the set cake tier on it, the cake won't slide unless you slam on the brakes. I've delivered wedding cakes for almost 30 years and haven't had any issues. And also delivered during the hot summer months and distances of several hundred miles. Make sure your a/c works, that you're aware of all traffic and the route, put a sign on your vehicle so people are aware when you slow down for curves/turns, and take along an extra sheet cake, just in case. It can be used the next day, or put out at the dance when people are hungry. Also, extra icing and your tools for any fix it jobs. :sm24: Let me know if I can be of any more help to you. Oh, and the final tip; get your photo taken with your cake! Your kids will love it!


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

200 miles to the reception? May the force be with you.


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I am always amazed and how kind and helpful people are on this site. Thank you so much for your help and good wishes 
The rubberised matting is a great idea. And I had thought of taking extra cake.in case something went wrong, but didn't think of serving it later on at the reception. Thank you


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

lesley T said:


> I have been asked to make a 3 tier wedding cake for my son and future daughter in laws wedding
> I have agreed, but am really worried about such a responsibility,as I have never attempted anything quite this important before
> do you have any top tips


Well usually its got to be big, so that at least all guests get a bit from the base. Some save the upper tier (only possible with a really good mix designed for long term storage!) for the first child's christening, or something!!! (I would say just keep it for the first anniversary!!)

Only quality ingredients.

May I suggest at least one "dry run" well before the date, especially if its going to be "Tiered", as the lower levels have to support the upper ones well. A good test of both stability and taste are recommended.....it could be say half size for the test.

I prefer UK Wedding/Christmas cake recipes as they are usually crammed full of dried fruit, thick icing and can support a good top weight, plus, they are VERY filling.....and the rest makes wonderful eating with either a tea or coffee.....yummy!! For days/weeks afterwards if correctly stored.

Use a specially heavy/strong table, as I have (sadly) seen what can happen at weddings with a heavy cake and a card table and people dancing! You really don't want to know more than that....... :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

Regards

Andy


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

We live in mid-Michigan, and our son was married in Dubuque, Iowa. They wanted me to make their wedding cake. (I've done cakes for some 50 years, and he'd seen many throughout his life.) I baked the cake for 200 guests ahead of time, put the layers together with icing into tiers, and froze them. When we left for Iowa we gathered the tiers and all the equipment and supplies and away we went. In Dubuque I mixed the icing, then iced and decorated the cake in a motel room before delivering it to the reception site several blocks away. My bit of advice is to use lengths of drinking straws instead of wooden dowels to keep each tier level so it looks good once the tiers are stacked. I know drinking straws sounds crazy, but I've used them for many, many years and never had them fail me. Sure beats dealing with sawdust!


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

der_fisherman said:


> Well usually its got to be big, so that at least all guests get a bit from the base. Some save the upper tier (only possible with a really good mix designed for long term storage!) for the first child's christening, or something!!! (I would say just keep it for the first anniversary!!)
> 
> Only quality ingredients.
> 
> ...


Glad you mentioned the table; thanks for the reminder!

Always request 4 legged tables, no pedestal tables allowed.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Cake for 500, delivered 150 miles from home.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Since this is your first attempt, would they consider an alternate to 3 tiers? I am guessing since they are asking you to make it they are more concerned with taste and quality. To put less stress on yourself would they consider sheet cakes, the 3 tiers side by side on risers rather than stacked, cup cakes on risers, etc.? There are many alternatives that look beautiful and do not have the complications of a stacked or staired cake. Whatever is decided, plan for it to be complete 2 days in advance so the icing dries and transports easier. Do not refrigerate unless some components of the cake must be refrigerated. I used plywood circle covered in paper for the base, dowels cut to height for the insert supports under stacked layers, make any icing flowers or other decorations weeks in advance and allow to dry so they can be put directly on cake, take a repair kit to the reception for any touch ups, safest way to transport a cake is in the trunk. Depending on size of layers, the largest will be fine without a box, smaller layers should be boxed unless transported stacked. I went to school to be a baker. Please feel free to PM me if I can help in any other way. Good luck and don't forget to enjoy the wedding.


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been decorating wedding and other cakes for over fifty years. Firstly, what type of cake will it be, a fruit cake covered in roll out fondant and decorated with fondant flowers? Maybe it will be a lighter cake with a spread on frosting and real life flowers popped on at the last minute. If it is a fondant covered cake and decorated at the last mnute you will end up with knuckle dents everywhere and NEVER put it in the fridge for storage.....too moist and will make the fondant sticky and ruin any fondant flowers. Will the tiers be separated with pillars....important to have them line up well.. If the cake is to be stacked without pillars and made and assembled beforehand it can be very heavy, be aware of this for carrying into places etc. If decorating beforehand, have each tier on its own base/board....the boards can be a bit smaller than the cake if that is the look you want and the dowells are very important to take the weight or the weight of the two top cakes will press/cut into the bottom one. For transport. a cardboard box for each cake with folded towels or similar in the box and then a layer of thick sponge one inch thick at least on top of the towel. I have transported delicate cakes for a two hour trip like this without breakage but mindful/careful driving required. Cover the top of the boxes with clingwrap to keep out the dust or rain.....and very good luck. Agree with other advice and have a practice beforehand.


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a little more ..If covered with fondant, it will need at least three days to dry and be set/hard enough to work on/assemble flowers without makeing dents.


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

lesley T said:


> Wow, thank you all for your quick replies, I know this is going to be stressful but i would really like to do this.
> The main problem I think I will have is taking it 200 miles to the reception, I thought I might be able to ice each individual cake then build it at the reception.
> do you think that would possible?


That would be my suggestion. When I did wedding cakes I use the rubber non slide matt used for under area rugs, it worked really well. Don't decorate till you get there. Good luck!!!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

MsNewKnit said:


> Cake for 500, delivered 150 miles from home.


Wow!


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

"would they consider an alternate to 3 tiers?"

Again thank you so much for giving me all these hints and tips it is so kind of you 

My first thought was to have a large base layer of chocolate cake 2nd layer of lemon cake and top layer of light fruit cake ( though I might do my usual christmas cake recipe which lasts for months and tastes lovely)
I had thought of getting an "E" shaped cake stand
Which would solve the problem of stacking the cakes and I wouldnt have to worry about the weight of the cakes, though I wonder if it would look quite so nice 

I have already had a couple of trials
The chocolate cake came out very nice though with a slight dip in the top of the cake where I think I might have taken it out of the oven a little too soon ( it was a big cake)

The lemon cake was a disaster it came out very flat and with the texture of a pudding so I am going to try again with my normal victoria sandwich recipe with the addition of lemon zest and adding syrup after cooking as in lemon drizzle cake .

I plan to use fondant icing with lots of fondant flowers in the wedding colours


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw the none slip matting whist grocery shopping today so I bought it thanks for the tip


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

https://www.efavormart.com/products/5-tier-cake-stand?dvdit=1&gclid=CjwKCAjwo4jOBRBmEiwABWNaMZHnESDucK6qu5yfOH5CfQu0YF3UprTkxMCxpbT2jFvMsgUzu_VDfxoCIpEQAvD_BwE Something like this gives the impression of tiers without all the possible problems. The risers can be made by gluing fancy drink glasses or candle holders to plates all bought at thrift stores.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh that is lovely


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

vmcmacken said:


> We live in mid-Michigan, and our son was married in Dubuque, Iowa. They wanted me to make their wedding cake. (I've done cakes for some 50 years, and he'd seen many throughout his life.) I baked the cake for 200 guests ahead of time, put the layers together with icing into tiers, and froze them. When we left for Iowa we gathered the tiers and all the equipment and supplies and away we went. In Dubuque I mixed the icing, then iced and decorated the cake in a motel room before delivering it to the reception site several blocks away. My bit of advice is to use lengths of drinking straws instead of wooden dowels to keep each tier level so it looks good once the tiers are stacked. I know drinking straws sounds crazy, but I've used them for many, many years and never had them fail me. Sure beats dealing with sawdust!


Can you explain for me how the drinking straws are used, as the ones over here I believe to be too flexible to carry any weight.....But I could be misunderstanding the whole deal!!! Sorry!!

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## vmcmacken (Dec 31, 2011)

The drinking straws I use are plastic--about the size used in soft drinks from McDonalds. I cut them a tad shorter than the typical 4" cake tier so the next tier or separator plate doesn't slide around on them, but allows the cake to sit in the icing a bit. The edging further helps "glue" the above cake to the lower one. For a 10" cake to be placed on a 14" one, I'd start with one in the center, then place straws roughly 4-5" apart in a concentric circle, so the 10" cardboard or separator plate covers them. Also, I'd never attempt to transport more than a couple stacked tiers, but would finish assembling at the reception site.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

If you can make it with pillars it is easier to carry (not so heavy or hard to balance) and easier to transport, no worries about it shaking itself apart.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I used to have a cake decorating business that I ran out of my home. I agree with dowels between layers. I would add to place each layer on a cardboard circle (or whatever shape the tiers are) and the cardboard rests on the dowels. It'll prevent sinking tiers. Putting each tier in its own box for transport is a great idea. Good luck and let us know how you and the cake make out. 200 miles is a long way to go.


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

vmcmacken said:


> The drinking straws I use are plastic--about the size used in soft drinks from McDonalds. I cut them a tad shorter than the typical 4" cake tier so the next tier or separator plate doesn't slide around on them, but allows the cake to sit in the icing a bit. The edging further helps "glue" the above cake to the lower one. For a 10" cake to be placed on a 14" one, I'd start with one in the center, then place straws roughly 4-5" apart in a concentric circle, so the 10" cardboard or separator plate covers them. Also, I'd never attempt to transport more than a couple stacked tiers, but would finish assembling at the reception site.


Thanks.

Andy


----------

